# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Superfish UltraSafe 400w Heater

## AquaticQuotient.com

Nathan Hill checks out this huge heater for the larger aquarium.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

